
My Social Network Startup. Thoughts? - HangBeeWill
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/918187197/hangbee-discover-the-new-way-to-connect
======
green_lunch
"nothing posted in HangBee, except for listings in Marketplaces, is ever
permanently saved, no matter what. Keep reading to learn about everything
HangBee has to offer; we hope you join us!"

If this gets big enough, you will eventually need to keep some sort of record
to comply with various law enforcement agencies.

I honestly don't see anything different than any other social networking site.
Social networking sites are expensive to run and difficult to monetize.

Eventually you will need more money to keep the site running and when you do,
privacy will go out the door.

